# 07 silverado window problems



## 07sliverado (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello everyone I am new to this site. The reason I am here i just bought a 07 silverado that has a viper alarm and power window modules (w/ the blue LCD remote 479v). The problem I have is the windows have a mind of there own. You can roll one window down and if someone rolls another window down the other window/windows will go up and you have to push the window button twice before the windows will go down. Any body else heard of this or know how to fix.

Thanks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sound like the installer did not diode isolate the windows like they should have.


----------



## 07sliverado (Feb 19, 2012)

do you know what diode to use where do install them?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Window Up D\ BLUE P\ BLUE D\BLUE P\BLUE @ Each Switch Due 
Window Down F/ BROWN F/ BROWN R/BROWN R/BROWN To Data Link #211
#211 PDF


----------

